# iPod Touch, batterie défaillante



## bookbook (28 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
depuis 2 semaines environ j'ai des gros soucis de batterie sur mon iPod Touch 16 Go.
Elle se décharge à une vitesse folle.

Exemple hier, alors que je venais de le recharger à fond pendant plus de 6h ; je commence la lecture d'un film et au bout de 30 minutes il ne me restait plus qu'un quart d'autonomie.

Je précise que le Wifi était coupé et que je ne "tapotais" pas sur l'écran toutes les 5 min.
Mon petit Touch date de Noël et je n'ai jamais eu le moindre soucis avec lui.

Je pense appeler Apple ce week-end 

Est-ce que certains d'entre vous ont déjà eu ce soucis ?
Je n'ai pas souvenir d'avoir lu des messages sur des problèmes de batterie concernant le Touch.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2008)

Une appli peut tourner en tâche de fond comme Palringo, et même avec le wifi coupé, cherche désespérément un réseau.

Tu as essayé en désinstallant toutes tes applis ?

Sinon, effectivement, peut être une batterie défaillante.
Quoi qu'il en soit, ce n'est pas normal.


----------



## bookbook (28 Août 2008)

Je n'ai aucune appli qui nécessite une connexion.
Mais il est vrai que j'ai commencé à rencontrer des problèmes depuis que j'ai acheté le jeu "Crash Bandicoot".

Je me suis vite aperçu que celui-ci "pompait" énormément de jus.
Mais même sans y toucher ma batterie continue de se vider.

Je vais essayer de le désinstaller pour voir.


----------



## bookbook (29 Août 2008)

Bon je continue mes tests 

J'ai désinstaller "Crash", recharger l'iPod à fond, et ce matin j'ai lancé une lecture vidéo.
Résultat le Touch rend les armes après 2h20 d'utilisation.
Bon c'est toujours mieux que mes 30 minutes obtenues en début de semaine, mais je suis encore loin des 5 heures promises par la pomme.

Je vais refaire un essai ce soir en virant "toutes" les applications (ca va allez vite, je n'en ai que 5 ) ; et si ce n'est pas concluant, alors direction S.A.V.

D'ailleurs comment ça se passe dans ces cas-là ? Ils changent la batterie ? Ca doit être délicat sur un Touch.


----------



## Macuserman (29 Août 2008)

Oulà, oui la change, mais dire que c'est délicat pour le service technique Apple, je pense pas! 

Autrement, avec un iPhone3G, on est loin des 200heures promises par Apple, alors faut pas trop s'y fier!! 
A+.


----------



## bookbook (4 Septembre 2008)

Bon suite de mes aventures 

Apple m'a envoyé un emballage spécial pour que je leur retourne l'iPod.
Livré par UPS en 2 jours, je suis agréablement surpris par la qualité du service.
L'emballage est pile/poil au format du touch avec de la mousse partout pour bien le protéger. Le transporteur passe demain récupérer le paquet.

Ensuite commencera l'attente insoutenable.
Petit détail pour montrer la qualité du SAV. Avec le n° de série du Touch, ils ont vu que celui-ci possédait une gravure au laser (lors de l'achat). Ils m'ont demandé si je voulais la garder dans le cas d'un échange d'appareil. J'ai dit oui. Si ils m'envoient donc un appareil neuf, ils re-graveront le message avant.
J'ai trouvé ça très classe.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2008)

Oui, de ce point de vue là, Apple est vraiment la pointure.

C'est bon de le préciser parfois.


----------



## fandipod (8 Septembre 2008)

Non mais franchement Apple a un grand service client! Féliciations pour ce service pile poil


----------



## bookbook (18 Septembre 2008)

Suite et fin des aventures de mon iPod Touch.

L'iPod est donc parti la semaine dernière direction les Pays-Bas. Dès le lendemain un message d'Apple m'informe qu'ils ont trouvé le problème et m'envoie un autre Touch en échange (avec ma gravure personnelle).

Celui-ci part de Shangaï, passe par Liège, Toulouse et arrive à Bordeaux en 4 jours .
Et TNT a mis 2 jours à me le livrer dans ma propre ville .

J'ai donc un nouveau Touch qui m'a l'air d'être neuf, avec la même gravure, mais quelques petits grains de sable viennent gâcher mon plaisir.

D'abord l'appareil est en firmware 1, alors que j'avais acheté la mise à jour 2.0.
J'essaye donc de restaurer la copie de sauvegarde que j'avais faite avant sur iTunes, mais le soucis c'est qu'il faut un accès internet, et mon routeur est tombé en rade ce week-end :rateau:. Donc pour l'instant c'est pas possible.

Je trouve le Touch moins réactif que dans mon souvenir. Est-ce justement dut au fait d'être en version 1 ? Je ne m'en souviens plus, étant en version 2 depuis Juillet.

Et dernier petit point négatif, je trouve que l'écran "accroche" un peu. Mon doigt ne glisse pas naturellement, mais plutôt par à coup comme un frottement.

Dans l'ensemble je suis très satisfait du service d'Apple et d'Ups, et pas du tout de celui de TNT. Content également de retrouver un Touch, malgré la sensation qu'il soit "moins bien" que le mien.

Enfin bref, une histoire qui se termine bien.
Merci à tous d'avoir lu ce (trop) long pavé.


----------



## divoli (18 Septembre 2008)

bookbook a dit:


> D'abord l'appareil est en firmware 1, alors que j'avais acheté la mise à jour 2.0.
> J'essaye donc de restaurer la copie de sauvegarde que j'avais faite avant sur iTunes, mais le soucis c'est qu'il faut un accès internet, et mon routeur est tombé en rade ce week-end :rateau:. Donc pour l'instant c'est pas possible.



:mouais:


----------



## fandipod (18 Septembre 2008)

Beh écoute c'est normal pour l'écran tu avais l'habitude celui-ci est neuf donc normal!!!! Tu vas t'y habituer


----------

